# Linerlock Stiletto, Made in Germany



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2003)

Those who like stiletto-style knives may be interested in the inexpensive Hen and Rooster stiletto linerlocks I've recently reviewed:

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/hen.htm


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2003)

Is there a site or book on stiletto fighting? I've seen a cheap but intriguing book on Italian stiletto fighting once but am not sure how reputable the source is.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2003)

That would be the book pictured here.  I'm going to review it eventually.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, that's it--the one I saw had a different cover.

I went to your site earlier looking for something only to find it down for redesign--looks like the "deep links" still work!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2003)

It's not down -- just resting.    The redesign will be done in a couple of days.  You'll notice that some of the new pages are black on white instead of white on black -- that's the new color scheme, and there will be a menu frame.


----------



## Yari (Mar 27, 2003)

Just some extra info.

You can buy stilletto or switch blades with a different mechanisme were the button is a flat piece of metal, when you want to open the blad you flap it over, so it becomes a leaver (sp?). This way the chances for it opening in your pocket is less.

/Yari


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2003)

That's true, but none of the knives I've been discussing are automatic knives -- these are all manual knives that are made to look like their spring-loaded cousins.


----------



## Yari (Mar 27, 2003)

Ahh, sorry wasn't concentrated enough to understand that!

Sorry :asian: 

/Yari


----------

